# Wer kennt "Teich Arndt" in Berlin?



## punto (10. Sep. 2007)

Hallo!
Bin Beim Graben meines Teiches und brauche bald Folie.In meiner Nähe ist ein Fachhändler? der alles hat was das Herz begehrt.  
Kennt jemand diesen Händler und weiß ob der sein Handwerk versteht?
Mich machen 2 Sachen stutzig.
1. Lagert die Teichfolie bei ihm unter freiem Himmel und soviel ich weiß ist UV Strahlung doch nicht gut für die Folie.Oder ist das im aufgerolltem Zustand nicht so schlimm?
2.Auf dem Gelände Steht eine große Palette Teicherde und was ich so gehört habe soll man doch lieber keine Teicherde verwenden? ist also ein Fachhändler der einem Teicherde Verkaufen will vieleicht gar kein Fachhändler?
Gruß Punto!


----------



## Frank (10. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt "Teich Arndt" in Berlin?*

Hallo Punto,

den Händler kenne ich nicht und kann auch nichts zu dem Service dort sagen.

Wenn ich allerdings Noten für Internetauftritte vergeben müsste, hätte er keine guten Chancen einen der oberen Plätze zu ergattern.


----------



## Annett (11. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt "Teich Arndt" in Berlin?*

Hallo Punto,

solange der Abverkauf stimmt... wird da nicht viel passieren.
Es grillt ja immer nur die Stellen, an welche auch die Sonne rankommt (sofern sie mal scheint ).
Und wenn der Abverkauf (Menge) stimmt, dann wird so eine Rolle sicher schnell durch eine neue ersetzt und die äußere Seite wird ja mit jedem Verkauf dem letzten Kunden mitgegeben.... einige Tage Sonne machen so einer Folie nix aus.

Ansonsten kann ich nichts zu Qualität, Service etc sagen, da ich ihn nicht kenne.
Kannst ja mal bei Ebay schauen, ob Du da von Siggi bessere Preise bekommst. Kenne ich aber auch nicht. 
Teichfolie kauft Frau nicht so oft.


----------



## totti (11. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt "Teich Arndt" in Berlin?*

hallo,

sicherlich wird es dich freuen zu hören, dass mir "teich arndt" schon ein begriff ist. ich komme aus karow, also ganz in der nähe vom händler.

ich bin ganz ehrlich der meinung, dass arndt nicht die ultimativen fachhändler sind. der grund (mein persönlicher):

die beratung und der service sind zum  

mein beispiel: ich als teichnoob bin halt hin zu arndt und wollte meine unmengen von euronen loswerden. arndt hat nicht gross nachgefragt wie der teich beschaffen ist, wie hoch der fischbesatz und wie die wasserqualität ist und ... .

sein rat "hier der filtoclear 15000". boh ey dachte ich, da is schon die uv mit drin und des grad mal für 450,- oder so. und denn noch so leicht zu reinigen mit dem pumpgriff. den nehm ich. und denn noch schlauch, einige pflanzen und anderes zeug.

der filter lief sage und schreibe 3-4 monate. danach ausgegraben und ab zu 
1 2 3  und ca die hälfte wiederbekommen. schnellerer geldverlust nur an der börse garantiert.

ich gehe zwar weiterhin zu arndt, aber bur noch für kleinigkeiten, wie pflanzsubstrat, pflanzen und pflanzkörbe. technik nie wieder bei denen.

habe noch andere erfahrungen parat mit denen. wenn du magst, kannst mich ja mal kontaktieren bzw besuchen und wir fachsimpeln etwas.

bis denn sacht die berliner bulette totti


----------



## stth (11. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt "Teich Arndt" in Berlin?*

Hi Punto,

wohne in Falkensee und 'Teich-Arndt' kenne ich nicht. Habe mich z.T. beim 'Seeburger-Wassergarten' eingedeckt. Der lagert die Folie aber auch draussen so wie alle anderen Händler & Baumärkte auch, die ich gesehen habe. Warum nicht ein paar Dinge bei 1-2-3 bestellen. Bin damit gut gefahren und habe oft bessere Preise erzielt.: 

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## Icke (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt "Teich Arndt" in Berlin?*

Hallo,
ich wollte nciht extra ein neues Thema eröffnen und habe dieses in der Suche gefunden.

Ich würde so langsam gerne mal das Teichprojekt abschliessen.
Daher wollte ich mal fragen, ob ihr einen guten/preiswerten Händler in Berlin oder oder nördliche Umgebung kenn, bei dem man qualitativ gute PVC-Folie zu einem guten Preis bekommen kann.
Ich danke euch schonmal für eure Hilfe.
MfG
Icke


----------



## Aristocat (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt "Teich Arndt" in Berlin?*

Hallo Berlin!!!!!!!
Ich bin doch nicht die einzige!:troet:freu
So, schluß jetzt!
Teich Arndt kenn ich leider nicht, aber meiner Meinung nach wird jeder Händler alles Mögliche im Angebot haben, was Mann/Frau absolut nicht brauchen kann. Man bekommt hochwertige Folie auch in Baumärkten. Was für Substrat man letztendlich nimmt richtet sich nacht Tipps und eigenen Erfahrungen.
Als ich meinen Teich neu machen musste bin ich zu einen rot/grünen ""Wow" Baumarkt gegangen und echt nett und kompetent beraten worden. 
@ Icke: der ist im Norden von Berlin, Oraninenburger Straße, Rand MV!
 Naja und Händler wollen eh immer nur unser Bestes, die Kohle!


----------



## Icke (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt "Teich Arndt" in Berlin?*

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Antwort  

Ja, die Werbung von dem Baumarkt habe ich gerade vor mit auf dem Tisch liegen.
Dort wird eine 1mm Folie von der Firma "aqua Garden" für 3,99 /m² angeboten.
Kennt jemand diesen Hersteller ? Laut Werbung geben sie 15 Jahre Garantie auf ihre Folien.
Gibt es in dem Baumarkt auch vernünftiges Vlies mit`mindestens 500g/m² ?
Und wie sieht es eigentlich mit den Folienklebstoffen aus ? Ich habe soetwas bisher leider in keinem Baumarkt entdecken können.


----------



## Aristocat (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt "Teich Arndt" in Berlin?*

Hallo Icke!
Dieser spezielle "WOW" Baumarkt hat zwar nur ne kleine Teichabteilung aber gut sortiert und was sie nicht vorrätig haben besorgen sie dir. Mit dem Vlies kann ich dir nicht helfen, ich habe keins.
"Aqua Garden" ist qualitativ recht manierlich.


----------



## Christine (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt "Teich Arndt" in Berlin?*



Icke schrieb:


> Und wie sieht es eigentlich mit den Folienklebstoffen aus ? Ich habe soetwas bisher leider in keinem Baumarkt entdecken können.



Hi Icke,

eigentlich steht sowas im Baumarkt meistens nicht bei den Klebstoffen sondern bei den Teichartikeln von "Ga...na" oder "He...ner" oder "Ub...nk" - es heißt manchmal PVC-Kleber, manchmal Kaltschweißmittel, manchmal Folienschweißmittel. Wichtig ist nur, dass Du weißt, aus welchem Material die Folie ist - den PE kannst Du eigentlich gar nicht kleben.


----------



## Icke (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt "Teich Arndt" in Berlin?*

Also ich wollte ja PVC-Folie verwenden. 
Ich dachte an einen Klebstoff à la Innotec oder so ähnlich...

Kennt denn jemand, die von mir oben genannte Firma für die Folie ?


----------

